# Temporizador de 12 horas astable



## Manonline (Ago 16, 2007)

Hola!! Que tal... Estaba buscando hacer un temporizador para manejar una carga, para que esta prenda y apague cada 12 horas. Estuve viendo el que está en la seccion de proyectos pero veo que es variable y ademas solo llega a 5 horas. 

Yo ando necesitando que sea lo mas preciso posible. En un principio pense en un 555 en configuracion astable, pero cuando me toco pensar la frecuencia.. JAJAJA  "0.00003148Hz". Despues pense en ponerlo a una frecuencia relativamente baja pero normal... 1Hz y ponerle divisores de frecuencia... pero necesitaria dos por 60 y uno por 12... existen estos divisores? Es preciso? Con tener una tolerancia de 1 hr no pasa nada...

Tambien estuve consultando por ahi y me dijeron qe lo mejor es hacerlo en base a cristales o microprocesado... vi uno MUY copado microprocesado por el foro cortesia de MaMu, pero qeria ver que otras posibilidades hay...

Desde ya les agradezco,
Mano.


----------



## Manonline (Ago 16, 2007)

Tambien se me ocurre utilizar la frecuencia de 50Hz de la red... que es muy estable

busque algo y encontre esto http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc2.htm


----------



## mabauti (Ago 16, 2007)

yo utilizaria cristales y el 4060 o cd4521


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 16, 2007)

para estos menesteres lo ideal son 
4060   cd4060,mc4060,hef4060
4521   cd4521.....

En el datasheet te indica como utilizar un cuarzo, como los utilizados en los relojes o en micros de 32khz.
te daran un pulso cada 2^x y de duracion segun la frecuencia de entrada que le pongas o tea t=1/2F


----------

